# Words to a traditional song from Kythera.



## Theseus (Aug 4, 2017)

Can anyone identify the words to this lovely song, which is sung in this χορόσταση:-







I've tried hard to find them but have had to admit defeat!


----------



## Earion (Aug 4, 2017)

It's χοροστάσι (το)

*χοροστάσι* το [xorostási] Ο44 *:* *1.*(λαϊκότρ.) ανοιχτός χώρος όπου στήνουν το χορό. *2.* η θέση των ψαλτών στην εκκλησία.  [_χορο-_ + _-στάσι_]


----------



## Theseus (Aug 4, 2017)

Φταίω εγώ. Ξέρεις τις λέξεις του τραγουδιού; :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2017)

Mπάτε κορίτσι στο χορό να μάθετε τραγούδια
να δείτε κεντητές ποδιές, πράσινες και γαλάζιες
να δείτε και μια παπαδιά που πάει με τους λεβέντες
Κοντoκαρτέρα παπαδιά μην πας με τους λεβέντες, 
γιατί είναι ο άντρας σου παπάς και θα του πουν κουβέντες. 
Φωτιά να κάψει τον παπά, να κάψει και το ράσο, 
Κι εγώ θα πάω στα βουνά μέχρι που να γεράσω.

The dance steps are interesting, not so the lyrics imo. I also think it is not a very old song, because of the reference to πράσινες και γαλάζιες ποδιές. We don't get that much reference to these colours in traditional music, especially since sky blue is hard to produce using natural dyes, so it's not one of the most common colours in traditional outfits.

PS Having said that, I went to a traditional costume exhibition a few years ago and there were on display women's traditional dresses from the 18th century that were made with French brocades and silks that were probably brought home as gifts from seafaring husbands. We tend to forget that many of these villages has strong trade links with the rest of the world and the better off lived pretty much like every better off person in the world at the time.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 4, 2017)

An extremely helpful answer, thank you, SBE! Thanks too for the fascinating information in the second and third paragraphs. Now that you have identified the song for me, I have found several versions with extra verses. One has the petticoats red and sky blue. Can I ask you the meaning of this verse:

Ω! μη μπα μωρέ, μη μπα 
μη μπα και πήρες τα ιερά, 
μη μπα και πήρες τα α! ιερά, 
μην πήρες το Ευαγγέλιο.

Does the μη/μην mean "you shouldn't have held the gospel book"?

BTW, have you come across these verses?:-



Ω! σύρε μωρέ, σύρε 
παπά μ' στο σπίτι σου,
σύρε παπά μ' στο σπίτι σου,
σύρε και στα παιδιά σου.

Ω! κι εγώ μωρε κι εγώ, 
εγώ θα γίνω αρματωλός, 
εγώ θα γίνω αρματωλος 
θα πάω με τους κλέφτες.

Ω! Θα φέ- μωρέ θα φέ…
Θα φέρω φέσια των παιδιών.
Θα φέρω φέσια των παιδιών,
των κοριτσιών μαντήλια. :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2017)

I didn't know the song. I merely transcribed what was in the video. Ι don't know where the αρματωλός find the fezes and the kerchiefs. I would expect these gifts to be brought by someone who goes to a city and does some shopping. 

Μην μπα και... = μήπως και...
Μην πήρες το Ευαγγέλιο; Did you by any chance take the Gospel? (removed it from the church, I suppose).


----------



## Neikos (Aug 5, 2017)

SBE said:


> Ι don't know where the αρματωλός find the fezes and the kerchiefs. I would expect these gifts to be brought by someone who goes to a city and does some shopping.



Δίκιο έχεις εν μέρει SBE, άλλα σκέφτεσαι με σημερινούς όρους. O φίλος μας ο παπάς λέει ότι "εγώ θα γίνω αρματωλός, θα πάω με τους κλέφτες" κι ως γνωστόν μια από τις αγαπημένες ασχολίες των κλεφτών, άλλα ενίοτε και των αρματωλών (συχνά πρώην κλέφτες), ήταν να αλαφρώνουν τους ταξιδιώτες που μόλις είχαν πάει στην πόλη και είχαν κάνει τα ψώνια τους, όπως λες, από τα περιττά δώρα που κουβαλούσαν για τους δικούς τους γιους και τις κόρες. Ή, πιο σωστά, για τα δικά τους παιδιά και τις κόρες. Την ίδια μοίρα είχαν και οι έμποροι που γυρνούσαν στα χωριά και στις πόλεις για να πουλήσουν τα φέσια και τα μαντήλια τους. Οπότε δεν είχαν λόγο να τραβιούνται μέχρι την πόλη και την αγορά, ερχόταν αυτήν στα λημέρια τους.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2017)

Ναι, αλλά θα έλεγε ποτέ σε τραγούδι εγώ θα γίνω αρματωλός να ξαφρίζω τους περαστικούς και να σας φέρνω δώρα μαντήλια με μπλε και πράσινους κόκκους;*


PS Theseus, before you ask, the expression on blue and green dots comes from an old TV ad for Ariel detergent with blue and green dots that supposedly performed some magic in the washing machine.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 8, 2017)

Earion said:


> It's χοροστάσι (το)
> 
> *χοροστάσι* το [xorostási] Ο44 *:* *1.*(λαϊκότρ.) ανοιχτός χώρος όπου στήνουν το χορό. *2.* η θέση των ψαλτών στην εκκλησία.  [_χορο-_ + _-στάσι_]



Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι η σημασία 2 αντιστοιχεί, στην εκκλησιαστική αρχιτεκτονική, στο αγγλικό _choir_ (ή _quire_)· βλέπε και συζήτηση εδώ.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks, Duke, particularly for the second ecclesiastical meaning & the relevant link.:)


----------

